# Suffering from coffee fillter collapse.



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

For us true coffee addicts, who use drip cofee makers, doesn't the day turn a wee bit sour, when you pour that first cup and out comes coffee grounds, from the dreaded coffee filter collapse. 

You know what happens. The filter, for whatever reason, is no longer in perfect formed shape, so you try to shape it by hand, before loading inthe the basket and filling with coffee, hoping that it will stand up during brewing, without falling over, so the grounds float out and into the pot. Most of the time, it never works out right.

There is a patent for a "coffee filter retainer", but I cannot seem to find a real product. I have considered making one out of stainless steel wire.


Anybody have a solution for this dreaded curse?


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

How about one of those plastic reusable coffee filters? I have had the same experience with paper filters, which usually means coffee all over the counter, onto the floor...:grit:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Permanent gold coffee filter:
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-advantages-of-a-gold-coffee-filter.htm


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Permanent gold coffee filter:
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-advantages-of-a-gold-coffee-filter.htm


Yep.. life changing.


----------



## Rod Torgeson (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't have that problem since I started to fold the filter over the coffee. Much like a packet that you get at motels. I put three scoops of coffee in the filter and then fold it over four times, once from each side and then put it in the basket upside down. When the coffee is finished brewing, you take out the packet and no mess. Works for me every time. Hope I explained it clearly and it works for you.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Rod Torgeson said:


> I don't have that problem since I started to fold the filter over the coffee. Much like a packet that you get at motels. I put three scoops of coffee in the filter and then fold it over four times, once from each side and then put it in the basket upside down. When the coffee is finished brewing, you take out the packet and no mess. Works for me every time. Hope I explained it clearly and it works for you.


 Yes you are pretty much making a "Filter Pack" which in retail commercial coffee, they do offer such a product.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

French Press. No filter needed.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

I used to have the same problem. I took an washed, empty margaring tub and cut a ring off of it to fit inside the filter and that held it in place, problem solved.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Consider this a required Prep item.......Permanet Gold Coffee Filter.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

They make those gold filters for tea as well..............


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Haha. I suffer the same affliction regularly! Such a disappointment...


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I bought myself a "permanent" coffee filter to fit in my machine. Seriously, I only paid a few bucks for it, but I'd have paid ten times as much had the price been higher.

Paper coffee filters ALWAYS collapse, are NEVER the perfect size, and have to be replaced. Collapsing puts a bad enough pall on a morning, but waking up and finding that whoever used the last one didn't bother to tell you and you're OUT is worse!

I will admit to having, in past, been reduced to using a paper towel as a filter. I don't suggest you try this at home


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I can't believe that I'm posting the same thing twice in one day!

All you need to do is boil some water in a pot. Next, mix your fresh coffee grounds with a raw egg...shell and all...in a little bowl. When the water is boiling, dump the coffee/egg mixture into the pot. Let the water come back to a boil for a few minutes. Lastly, dump a cup of ice cold water into the pot to settle the grounds, shells, and egg pieces. You've just made Swedish egg coffee!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep,Tracy, Those permanet filters are just about the price of a package of paper filters. Bought one for my MIL the other day $4.99. I hate to admit, I've used paper towels, in a pinch, too! NO MORE!!!!


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I have wondered about those permanent filters for years, every time I walk by them in the stores. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Consider this a required Prep item.......Permanet Gold Coffee Filter.


Yup-been using it since my 3rd...4th? coffee mess...


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

I used a "gold" filter when staying over night at in-laws. Seemed to work okay, but was a pain to wash out.

That morning tradegy can set the tone for my whole day. Might be worth it to try again.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I have one of the permanent filters but there always seemed to be too much sediment in the bottom of the pot (not grounds). Now I use a paper filter in the perm. filter and it doesn't matter if the paper collapses. Overkill, but no grounds or sediment.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I've been using a permanent gold filter for probably 7 or 8 years now. Never a problem, easy to wash out, and our coffee tastes great. Why waste money on filters?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

QUIT DRINKING COFFEE!

Running and ducking, just lkik I did at the water balloon fight Sunday afternoon......


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> QUIT DRINKING COFFEE!
> 
> Running and ducking, just lkik I did at the water balloon fight Sunday afternoon......


I'll stop drinking my coffee when they pry my stoneware mug from my cold, dead hand.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I'll stop drinking my coffee when they pry my stoneware mug from my cold, dead hand.
Tracy you took the words right out of my mouth or cup!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

ahhh, can't handle cowboy coffee? man up  :lookout:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

My gold perma filter came from Wal Mart AND is made in the USA...whodathunkit? I LOVE that filter!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Coffee is more nutritious when you have to chew it


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Coffee is more nutritious when you have to chew it


I did just that a few days ago.
A friend had a package of now get this. 
Chocolate Covered Coffee Beans~!!
And after just a few you were flying LOL But yummy just the same.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

When that happens to me - I put a fine strainer over my coffe cup and pour the coffe through it and then into my cup. Gets rid of the grounds and I don't have to throw away the coffee.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

And we all are putting the grounds on the garden or in potted plants, right? I even have my daughter collecting all the grounds from the business where she works for my garden. About 5# a week. My worm box also loves them.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

The permanent filters are good but won't work if you have a Bunn coffee maker. Don't know why, just read what the permanent filter package said.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

cowbelle said:


> And we all are putting the grounds on the garden or in potted plants, right? I even have my daughter collecting all the grounds from the business where she works for my garden. About 5# a week. My worm box also loves them.


Grounds and paper filters either go in the compost pile or spread around the blueberry bushes. I bring them home from work too. People there think I'm weird. Wait til I start bringing the shredded paper home too (I keeping thinking about all the cardboard boxes I could drag home also)!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

cc said:


> The permanent filters are good but won't work if you have a Bunn coffee maker. Don't know why, just read what the permanent filter package said.


 The only thing I can think of is BUNN has their own paper and according to BUNN it is made just so porous, so that the water stays on the grounds long enough to get the full flavor out of the beans.
And I got this from BUNN themselves I help my friends that have a coffee service and when they order filters for BUNNS and other commercial coffee brewing equipment.
They were having trouble with certain coffee grinds that "Float" and they float high enough to over flow the filter. 
Called BUNN and that is what they said.
Other then that I don't know of any other reason why a person can't use one of those Gold Type Filters in Bunn Machines.
Another reason Might Be that a BUNN has a "Water Reservoir" and is set at a higher temperature then those "Mr.Coffee" type brewers, that only have a "heat pump" to heat the water up. And I write this I have a Bunn commercial brewer that I am looking at for my friends to get it cleaned and working again.
Boy those water deposits can be heck to get out, and get the heating element clean, which is nothing other then a heating rod similar to what is in a Hot Water Heater. Only Smaller LOL


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, I hate it when that happens...nowadays, I skip buying/using filters altogether. I just unfold a paper napkin, and push it deep into the brew basket. I then add the required amt. of coffee. then I put the extra napkin that's hanging over the sides on the top and kind of "crimp it down"...tuck along the edges. Works great. I haven't bought coffee filters in about two years. I'd say I have the grounds explosion thing happen about once every hundred pots of coffee I brew. I can live with that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Chocolate Covered Coffee Beans~!!


I LOVE those!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Filter schmulter if you were real homesteaders and needed to brew a pot then just grab the cleanest sock off of the cleanest foot you can find to filter coffee. 
Then there is always the Coopenhagen method, no water required.

When I worked at an Adventist Hospital those of us who grew tired of smuggling in a hot cup of Joe would snack on those chocolate covered coffee beans. I have & I'm not proud of it reused spent filters taken from a nearby trash can in the nurses lounge. Hot water kills all. It won't however remove takeout stuck to it. 
International flavored coffee sadly doesn't include dim sum.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

How to filter coffee through the Berkey...

Have a gold filter somewhere. Blecch. The pores are way too open. If I want to drink sand I can go outside and suck a mud puddle through a straw. YCMV.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone besides me own a percolator? How do ya'll camp or go fishin without a percolator?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Of course I own a percolator! However, I've found that fewer things get broken (including family relationships) when I have my coffee maker programmed to be ready when I get up. You can't do that with a percolator.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

The paper filters fit really well in our coffee maker and we seldom have trouble with them collapsing. 

I did however dump fresh grounds into the water reservoir the other morning in my half-awake stuper, and that didn't work out real well.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a Keurig and I love it. I only drink one or two cups of coffee and I was never able to make that small amount in my drip machine. I'd make half a pot and end up throwing most of it away. My Keurig makes a perfect cup every single time. No waste.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I ninth the gold filter, or second the french press. I long ago ditched the drip maker to an electric percolator (with a regular stovetop percolator for back up power issues). This think makes the best coffee I have ever had. Before that it was a Krups I had for 15 years with the gold filter. 
I have two french presses, one small an unbreakable for my BOB, just in case.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't believe that I'm posting the same thing twice in one day!
> 
> All you need to do is boil some water in a pot. Next, mix your fresh coffee grounds with a raw egg...shell and all...in a little bowl. When the water is boiling, dump the coffee/egg mixture into the pot. Let the water come back to a boil for a few minutes. Lastly, dump a cup of ice cold water into the pot to settle the grounds, shells, and egg pieces. You've just made Swedish egg coffee!


Is this really good, or is it like that yucky lutefisk stuff???:gaptooth:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

beaglebiz said:


> Is this really good, or is it like that yucky lutefisk stuff???:gaptooth:


Why do peole think that I'm always trying to lead them astray?

If you don't believe me, here is an article on the health benefits of coffee as well as a recipe for Swedish Egg Coffee ==> http://www.mcquarries.ca/whatsnew.html

Try it, what have you got to lose?????

http://www.talkaboutcoffee.com/swedish-coffee.html


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Does anyone besides me own a percolator? How do ya'll camp or go fishin without a percolator?


Called a "drip-o-lator", the pre-electric era drip coffee maker, all stainless steel though the older ones tended to be aluminum. There were even porcelin ones though suspect that wouldnt be great choice for camping.

Or you can just do cowboy coffee and filter it through a sock....


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

It's never bothered me much when I end up with grounds in my cup. Let the mug sit for a few minutes and they settle to the bottom. Drink gently and try to remember they are down there.

Invariably I'll forget, so the last swallow is chewy.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I just eat the coffee grinds and hope I get more caffeine that way!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Called a "drip-o-lator", the pre-electric era drip coffee maker, all stainless steel though the older ones tended to be aluminum. There were even porcelin ones though suspect that wouldnt be great choice for camping.
> 
> Or you can just do cowboy coffee and filter it through a sock....


I thought filtering it through a sock was what they was callin a 'frenchie press'.

Egg coffee? Sounds like all you need to do is drop in a biscuit, run it through a blender and you'd have you a breakfast smoothie.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Wet the filter and it will stick to the sides of the grounds container. No more collapsed filters.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Love this thread! The dim sum comment made me snort. Bad idea while drink first cup of coffee I too have considered the gold filter purchase. But I may have to try the swedish style next time camping?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I can't believe that I'm posting the same thing twice in one day!
> 
> All you need to do is boil some water in a pot. Next, mix your fresh coffee grounds with a raw egg...shell and all...in a little bowl. When the water is boiling, dump the coffee/egg mixture into the pot. Let the water come back to a boil for a few minutes. Lastly, dump a cup of ice cold water into the pot to settle the grounds, shells, and egg pieces. You've just made Swedish egg coffee!


Nuh uh Cabin Fever. I cooked in remote logging camps up here for years, it's called "logger's coffee". lol Best cup of coffee you'll ever taste too! You can even warm that stuff the next day and it's STILL good! I've even added more water when it's down to the grounds and gotten another good cup or two.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GrammasCabin said:


> Nuh uh Cabin Fever. I cooked in remote logging camps up here for years, it's called "logger's coffee". lol Best cup of coffee you'll ever taste too! You can even warm that stuff the next day and it's STILL good! I've even added more water when it's down to the grounds and gotten another good cup or two.


It's a well known fact that the best loggers in North America were of Swedish and Scandahoovian decent. And it also explains why some of the best chainsaws are Swedish-made like Jonsered and Husqvarna. And the world's best axes are made by the Swedes too, names like GrÃ¤nsfors Bruks, Wetterling and Hultafors come to mind. So, it is no surprise to me that "logger's coffee" is actually Swedish Egg coffee.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Ya got me there CabinFever! Half my loggers were Swedes & Norwegians and our nearest town is full of Swedes and Norwegians.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We use a percolator tea pot for coffee. Works great, and it won't break like those plastic Wally World electronic Chinese made thingamawatchyamacallits.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GrammasCabin said:


> Ya got me there CabinFever! Half my loggers were Swedes & Norwegians and our nearest town is full of Swedes and Norwegians.


I've never seen so many Swedes and Norskies with dark hair!

I hope you know that it's quite likely that WIHH and I are going to visit you some day!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

meanwhile said:


> I just eat the coffee grinds and hope I get more caffeine that way!


Just put a pinch between the cheek and gum... 



Aohtee said:


> Wet the filter and it will stick to the sides of the grounds container. No more collapsed filters.


I usually just rinse out the basket (we have a Bunn), and the filter sticks to the sides just fine.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i bought a pot with a reusable filter it is great at not having grounds unless i grind my coffee beans to fine


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> The only thing I can think of is BUNN has their own paper and according to BUNN it is made just so porous, so that the water stays on the grounds long enough to get the full flavor out of the beans.
> And I got this from BUNN themselves I help my friends that have a coffee service and when they order filters for BUNNS and other commercial coffee brewing equipment.
> They were having trouble with certain coffee grinds that "Float" and they float high enough to over flow the filter.
> Called BUNN and that is what they said.
> ...


I have a BUNN coffee maker and the filter for them are taller than regular filters. I tried using regular filters once and the coffee always overflowed. When I bought the BUNN filters ther were taller. 

I'm thinking the gold filter may not be tall enough. When you make coffee in the BUNN maker the water fills the basket way faster than the other coffee makers. It takes only 3 minutes to make a pot of coffee with the BUNN. We've had one since 1992. It started leaking after 10 years. I sent them an e'mail and they sent me a repair part. We used it another 8 years and bought a new one a couple months ago.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone ever used one of the vaccum coffee makers like they use to use in resteruants? We have one we take camping. I makes really good coffee also. Really better than the drip coffee.

My daddy use to make cowboy coffee. I bought him a new perculator one time because he was making his coffee in a stew pot. He took the insides out and still boiled his coffee. He never made it with egg but he would throw in a pinch of salt to settle the grounds after it boiled.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Cowboy coffee is what we make when we go canoeing in MN. There are surprisingly few "floaters".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hubby has and uses one of these that he got on ebay.

http://www.museum.state.il.us/exhibits/athome/1920/objects/ecoffee.htm


----------



## Rach1708 (Jan 7, 2021)

plowjockey said:


> For us true coffee addicts, who use drip cofee makers, doesn't the day turn a wee bit sour, when you pour that first cup and out comes coffee grounds, from the dreaded coffee filter collapse.
> 
> You know what happens. The filter, for whatever reason, is no longer in perfect formed shape, so you try to shape it by hand, before loading inthe the basket and filling with coffee, hoping that it will stand up during brewing, without falling over, so the grounds float out and into the pot. Most of the time, it never works out right.
> 
> ...


I use the Coffee bullet 🙌🏼


----------



## Rach1708 (Jan 7, 2021)

plowjockey said:


> For us true coffee addicts, who use drip cofee makers, doesn't the day turn a wee bit sour, when you pour that first cup and out comes coffee grounds, from the dreaded coffee filter collapse.
> 
> You know what happens. The filter, for whatever reason, is no longer in perfect formed shape, so you try to shape it by hand, before loading inthe the basket and filling with coffee, hoping that it will stand up during brewing, without falling over, so the grounds float out and into the pot. Most of the time, it never works out right.
> 
> ...





plowjockey said:


> For us true coffee addicts, who use drip cofee makers, doesn't the day turn a wee bit sour, when you pour that first cup and out comes coffee grounds, from the dreaded coffee filter collapse.
> 
> You know what happens. The filter, for whatever reason, is no longer in perfect formed shape, so you try to shape it by hand, before loading inthe the basket and filling with coffee, hoping that it will stand up during brewing, without falling over, so the grounds float out and into the pot. Most of the time, it never works out right.
> 
> ...


I don’t know how to edit my reply! Ha i wanted to add the website I bought my Coffee Bullet. Hope it helps someone else! Coffee Bullet


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

posted Jan. 6, 2021



Rach1708 said:


> I don’t know how to edit my reply! Ha i wanted to add the website I bought my Coffee Bullet. Hope it helps someone else! Coffee Bullet


Tap on the 3 vertical dots in the upper right hand corner of your post, that gives you a drop down menu with the edit option.

I doubt plowjockey will even see it, they haven't logged on in 6 years.


----------



## Rach1708 (Jan 7, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> posted Jan. 6, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

here's what I bought at walmart a few years ago.and I'm still using it.
*GoldTone Reusable 8-12 Cup Coffee Basket for All Mr. Coffee Machines and Makers - Replacement Permanent Mr Coffee Filter - BPA Free - 1 Pack*


----------



## SeacoastView (10 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Permanent gold coffee filter:
> What are the Advantages of a Gold Coffee Filter?


He doesn't mention stainless steel permanent filters in this article which are just as durable and have the same qualities and benefits as gold filters.
Steven


----------



## SeacoastView (10 mo ago)

pourfolkes said:


> I used to have the same problem. I took an washed, empty margarine tub and cut a ring off of it to fit inside the filter and that held it in place, problem solved.


Brilliant idea. Great post.


----------



## SeacoastView (10 mo ago)

Rod Torgeson said:


> I don't have that problem since I started to fold the filter over the coffee. Much like a packet that you get at motels. I put three scoops of coffee in the filter and then fold it over four times, once from each side and then put it in the basket upside down. When the coffee is finished brewing, you take out the packet and no mess. Works for me every time. Hope I explained it clearly and it works for you.


Hmmm... i'm not sure but It would 'seem' with this folding method too much of the water could run off, so to speak, and to some degree, bypass the grounds... especially since you have four layers of filter for it to permeate before it can meld with the grounds.


----------

